# HELP ! ! ! We've got a goat emergency...



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm going to try and state this plain and simple; without too much emotion and I'd appreciate it if everyone who takes the time to come back and comment, would do the same. That being said, here's the synopsis of the story at hand.
We left the homestead after feeding everyone and went into town for the day to take care of "other business". We were gone about 7 hrs. or so. Upon arriving home, I went to check on the animals and noticed that some of the young goats had jumped the fence (again) and were out and trying to figure out a way to get back in before "Daddy" got down there and yelled at them. Usually they are led astray by our pygmy (Maggie) who is no youngster; being about 5 yrs old......but this time she was not to be seen. Got the others back into the pen and realized that something was wrong......went looking for her and found her inside the barn in an open pen and kind of hiding in a corner. I was getting ready to get after her, when I noticed that it appeared like she was moving her back leg as if it was caught up in twine or something. It was a bit dark and at first I didn't notice anything ........and then I noticed the blood around her left rear ankle area. And that it was just hanging there and flopping back and forth.......at which point, ....the awful truth then hammered into my brain......she'd caught her hoof in the top portion of the fence and had been hanging there until she managed to "break" loose.......literally. Because when I scooped her up in my arms and brought her outside and laid her down......it became quite clear that this was NOT an ordinary broken bone.......it is just hanging there by the skin, just above the ankle area. I'm just sick about the whole mess......this is a special pet and I don't want to put her down; neither do we have the funds to take her to the vet and I'm pretty sure that they would advise also putting her down. I guess my question is, has anyone had any experience with a similar situation where the leg was amputated, bandaged and eventually healed and the goat was able to carry on a somewhat "normal" life? I've heard and seen 3-legged dogs and have been amazed at what they have been able to accomplish......can the same be said (and done) for a favorite goat? We've made a bed of fresh straw and she laid down in it, but we need to make a decision soon. Looking forward to your earliest replies. Thank you in advance.


----------



## meleahbee (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh dear! How scary! Although I am certainly not the most experienced (by a long shot) I am a pre-vet student and I work at a small animal (dog and cat) vet clinic. I just saw something similar today but on a dog. The dog had a compound fracture in one of it's legs - meaning both bones in the leg were completely snapped. The vet had to put a small pin in it and keep it bandaged and splinted for 5 weeks. He just took out the pin today and it healed great. 

The problem it sounds like you're going to have is the connective tissue, ligament, muscle, and nerve damage. I've had this in my horse who got caught in a barbed wire fence (hate those things!) and tore her leg down to the BONE.
We've been working with her for a year to heal up the wound. It took nightly bandage changes for a few months, but we're finally getting her there.

If this injury sounds like what I'm thinking it is - I think there is hope. 

If this is just happening, your goat is at risk of shock. Some other users on here might be able to tell you more about that.

Anyway, my final point is - PLEASE call a vet. Tell them your situation and ask what they think just from your description. They will almost definitely want to see the goat. Tell them your financial situation up front. Ask about billing or payment plans. *MOST* vets can be flexible - obviously this is an emergency - not something like vaccinations. I think that is your best option. Perhaps they can put in a plate or pins to hold it together.

I can only imagine how you feel right now. I will pray for you and your goatie. Good luck!


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

I second what Meleahbee said. Call every Vet you can until you reach one who will work with you. Good Luck and God Bless. Keep us posted, we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

I would take her to the vet asap and have the leg amputated. I don't see any reason to have her put down. Goats can get around just fine on 3 legs. We have a Nigerian Dwarf that had his leg amputated 2 year ago. He gets around just fine and was even able to mount a doe last fall. 

My vet would let you make payments, talk with your vet and see if they would be willing to let you make payments. Get ahold of them first thing in the morning if not tonight and let them know what happened. It is best to get breaks taken care of right away. She would need to be started on antibiotics asap to prevent infection. 

I also work at a Vets office and have seen numerous dog amputations recently and they are now doing great. 

Carisa


----------



## sungirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Ask your vet about payment plans, some have plans that run over 2years for large amounts. 

I had a friend who had a toggenburg doe who lost her leg from her mother laying on it. She was fine and even had kids and raised them to weaning. She is dead now since it was over 10 years ago but she lived a long time.


----------



## fcnubian (Sep 7, 2006)

I would definately have a vet involved. Goodluck.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

I had a goat injure its back leg and, like you, asked about amputation. The vet said that with the weight of the body on the other leg (esp. a back leg) that it would cause the healthy leg to break down. Now, if this is a clean break, I would try and splint it and let it heal. But, if this is an uneven break, or a break that has lots of little fragments "floating" around, I have to encourage you to put her down.

-Melissa


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

A vet clinic I pass every day on the way to work has a three-legged cow in the pasture. Rear leg is missing the lower half. This cow calved this past spring. I would think if a cow could handle the weight, particuarly in calf, that a goat could.

However, attempting a home amputation would be enough, I think, to put the goat into shock. You'll have jagged bone ends to deal with, which will require work with a sterile bone saw to smooth for skin to heal over it. Not to mention all the other tissues that have to be closed off properly for healing. None of that should be done without general anaesthetic and antibiotics. Not something that can be done at home. 

I think your only reasonable choices are to put the goat down or take it to a vet to have the amputation done properly. It's a favorite goat; you don't want to cause it more misery.

Meg


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

My friend has a goat with it's hoof missing, and she does well each year, kidding with multiple kids. I think, unless you are able to handle the amputation well, I'd call a vet, explaining your finances and see what they say. Shock is an issue, so do so quickly if you want to save your pet. Let us know what happens, and good luck! Jan in Co


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

keep her warm. If there is still any bleeding, apply constant pressure on it by wrapping a guaze on it. Call the vet.... with just an office visit fee they can see what your options really are... I am so sorry for your pain, and for hers...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh, I am so sorry your having to go through this.
Prayers for you and your goaty baby.
I would try a vet for sure, you never know what the outcome would be.
Waiting to here good news.
:grouphug:


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

That is the most awful thing to have to come home to. My goodness. I am so sorry. I'm sure you want to do what you can for her. You might at least take her to the vet. It would cost you the office call but I have to tell you, amputation is going to set you back a hefty sum of money. You can't leave her in the condition she is in and I don't recommend trying it yourself b/c a goat just can't handle stress like that. You have a very difficult decision to make. I'd think a vet would tell you to put her down. It is probably the most humane thing to do for her at this point. I am so sorry for this. Whatever happens, I hope you can find peace with it. Good luck to you.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

UPDATE ON "MAGGIE" - the pygmy goat........

Well, it's been 4 long hard hours since we got home and found her and I've been out to her pen a couple of times. The first was to check on her for shock and also to cover her up with a throw rug. She was still lying down where I had laid her and she seemed to be calm as I covered her with the rug.

The wife and I just now, went out again to check on her again and to administer some pain medication and a shot of penicillin. Image our surprise to find her up and over on the opposite side of the 8'x8' pen......and chewing her cud!!! :banana02:

The leg was still hanging uselessly, but it wasn't bleeding and she seemed rather unconcerned about all the fuss. The wife, prior to our going down to the barn, had broken up and dissolved (3) 200 mg tablets of Ibuprofen in 6 mls of water and then sucked the solution into a syringe. This was then administered orally to the goat.....though she only got about 2/3 of it down her gullet. We then gave her 3.5 mls of Durvet Pen-Aqueous (penicillin) subsutaneously. She immediately walked/hobbled over to the manger and began pulling out strands of alfalfa and eating. As far as stress or shock goes......it appears almost non-existent. Her "mom" and "dad" are the ones who are stressed and in shock and yet truely amazed at how well she seems to be and her handling of all this. Goats are creatures with constitutions that put the rest of the animal kingdom to shame!!! The ability to rebound from something that to most would be tramatic......is just a little impediment to the mighty goat!!!

Thank you all for your kind words of advice and encouragement. Hopefully things will look even better in the morning and we can then plan how best to proceed in this manner.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a 3-footed doe. She, too, miscalculated a fence-leap, and lost her leg just above the hoof. She rarely uses it, and last month my herd queen blessed me with twin bucklings.

My professional opinion is that this is worth a call to the vet, at the very least to see if they can smooth off the jagged bone ends and suture some skin and muscle over them. Just a guess but around here, you might be looking at ballpark $300. Five is still reasonably young for a goat, I think.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Copperkid, it's hard for me to imagine the shock you felt, coming home to this awful situation. I know you will make the right decision, and hope that everything will go well. Extra pets and skritches to your Maggie, and lots of good wishes and positive energy.

NeHi


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

we had this very thing happen a few years ago. It had been raining and the goats were playing on a dead, barkless tree on the ground, it was very slippery on the tree. The kid slipped between a fork in the tree and was stuck. I did not know anything until I counted noses that night, one missing so we went looking. By the time we found him, he was in shock. He tried to get loose, and ended up almost detaching his leg. We carried him back to the house and cut off the one remaining tendon holding on the leg. It was not a clean break, but it did heal quite well. At first a piece of bone was sticking out of the wound, but that broke off and it healed nicely. We also were in shock. When we took him back to the barn, he dove for his mom's udder. That gave us hope that he would recover. He was quite remarkable with this trauma and recovery, a very very brave goat. We really did not treat the wound that I can remember. We kept it clean and watched the wound carefully. Animals, and humans, have a tremendous capacity to heal. We learned a lot from the bravery this goat showed us.

Just reading through the other posts, no, we did not call a vet, not really an option in my area.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a goat with half a foot -- he's a large boy (over 200 lbs and not overweight) and he gets around okay. His, too, was a fence injury. He pulverized his foot fighting to get free -- ripped off the hoof capsule and had a compound fracture of the coffin bone. 

Vet bills were $$$, with surgery, but the goat did live, and has had decent quality of life for several years. He did founder in the back afterwards, on the remaining toe and the opposite foot, but recovered and was sound for years ... He's just now starting to have difficulty getting up and down and appears to have something wrong in one of his stifles. (It's obviously unstable -- looks like he's ruptured some ligaments.) 

However, he had several good years, so I'd say it was worth it. 

Be prepared for hoof trimming to be a real issue. It takes some real manhandling to trim this goat -- he's over 200 pounds, and can't support himself on his bad leg! And isn't inclined to cooperate.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

copperkid3 said:


> UPDATE ON "MAGGIE"rug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Further update on Maggie:

Called our vet this morning as soon as they opened (8am) and was referred to another vet who specializes in farm animals. We loaded her up; (along with a 2 month old bottle baby doeling who also has a case of coccidiosis) and made the 25 mile trip without event. Both goats took it all in and seemed none the worse for wear. The vet examined the injury and stated that we should have brought her in yesterday when it happened. When it was explained that by the time we found her, that that wasn't an option, then she said that we should have put a split on the break. Again, we didn't have the supplies, nor were we prepared......but she did state that the lower portion was still warm and while there was a lot of tissue damage, it might be possible to put a pin in and save the foot. *IF*, however, when they went in and discovered that it was beyond their ability to "fix".......she was suggesting that we consider amputation at the hip, because she felt that if it was cut off at the break, that the goat might try putting weight on it & using it and it would probably become a bloody stump and get infected!!! 

After hearing the other reports on here on amputations and seeing the photos of Cloverbud's goat which has an identical break in the same place and same leg as Maggies', I'm inclined to think that that would be preferable to what the vet is pushing; having major surgery to remove her leg at the hip. Any ideas or suggestions on what I should say when she calls us back? I feel a bit better this morning, but this "alternative" is bothering me worse than the initial shock of seeing her with the broken foot at the ankle and considering taking it off myself.......and that was hard enough to consider doing. Will keep ya'll appraised of the outcome as we become informed. Once again, thank you everyone for your good thoughts, well-wishes and information/suggestions/common-sense advice. This forum is a blessing and we appreciate it immensely.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Backfourty said:


> copperkid3 said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE ON "MAGGIE"rug.
> ...


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Actually, Sweetie has developed a callous on her nub, but really only uses the leg in *very* soft conditions or a rare off-balance moment. I wouldn't worry about the bloody stump situation. She won't put weigh on it if it hurts. They're not stupid creatures. It would definitely be less trauma to the goat to have it removed at the break. And most likely cheaper, as well.


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

When amputating a leg, the vet goes up to the next easily cuttable joint. My little Nigerian Buck had his broken between the knee and the foot. They went up to the next joint that they could cut at. He has had no problems getting around. Fights and beats everyone in his pen up, can mount and breed does. His break was really bad, splinted for 7 weeks and did not even begin to heal. 

I also had a Boer kid that broke his in about the same area. He was taken right to the vet and it was set, splinted, cleaned and healed perfectly after 6 weeks. 

I would do what the vet feels is best. She is the one that went to vet school and has experience with this type of situation. It is better to go higher up, get all the damaged tissue, nerves, etc then to not go high enough and have problems later. Without the leg, she would be up and around in no time. As soon as the anesthesia wears off, they are up and going. Our little Boer kid was trying to destroy the whole vet's office after he was up and going. 

Carisa


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

The phone just rang and it was the vet calling with "good news". She was able to set the bone; was a clean break and she says that baring unforseen complications (vetspeak for: since you waited so long and who knows what kind of stuff got into the open break......I'm covering my butt, by stating it like this.....lol) she should mend quite well and be able to use it again!!! 

*PRAISE THE LORD!!! *But that last bit of news makes me wonder if she will try "jumping the fence" stuff again........maybe it would have been better to have it lopped off??? Naw.......just kidding......besides, goats learn their lessons don't they??? She'd never try that little stunt again......would she???

She is the "instigator".......so maybe we better get that extension up on the low portion of the fence and not take anymore chances. 

Oh yeah, there was good news and better news......the *TOTAL BILL *for looking at, prescribing for and treating *BOTH *goats came to.....(can we have a drum roll please???) ......$211.86. A whole lot better than I'd feared. So all-in-all.......*GREAT NEWS!!! *We go and pick her up after she comes to around 4 to 4:30pm today. :banana02::banana02::banana02:


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I would try to keep it clean and just make vet-wrap bandage pad around the whole bottom area, to keep it clean. IF she seems shock/stress free.

DH had a 3 legged cat (Lucky) (who was abandonded at birth by his mother - the leg accident happened later on when my FIL sat on Lucky accidently) and Lucky had a good 5 years of life until DH's German Shepherd female came into heat and killed him. Lucky was NOT a good name for him, haha.

I also know of a miniature horse mare that was in a bad home and staked out with a rope. Rope got wrapped around her rear pastern and by the time anyone found her, it was already dead and just sloughed off on it's own. She had a calloused stump she used for balance sometimes and got around good.


----------



## Dreaming2Loudly (Apr 19, 2007)

When was the last time she had her CD+T vac ?
I would give one if this was my doe, especially since she did this on a fence.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Dreaming2Loudly said:


> When was the last time she had her CD+T vac ?
> I would give one if this was my doe, especially since she did this on a fence.


********************************************
The doc took care of it prior to fixing the break. So we're covered there.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

GREAT NEWS! I have been watching this thread closely and I didn't post until now because of your request for help without too much emotion. I had no clue on what you should do and my post would have been purely emotion. I am so happy that Maggie is on the mend and going to survive this horrible wound. And you should pat yourself on the back for remaining level headed and calm. Maggie is lucky to have such loving "parents"


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

glad to learn your goat will be okay.

I guess my experience wasn't like yours, there was no saving my goats leg, he had pretty much wrenched it off when we found him. He did learn to walk on 3 legs, just used the stump at times to balance.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We have 1 little wether that is the biggest jumper I have ever seen, big pygmy and he weighs 60 pounds & he jumps 5 1/2 feet like its nothing(we measured). We put chicken wire up above the regular fence(5 feet)on taller posts anywhere that there are houses, etc. that he can get up on & jump out & he's not jumped over since. Sure glad your doe sounds like she'll be just fine in no time.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's good news!

I think I'd be looking at putting a hot wire inside the fence so there would be no question about whether to try to jump it. The next time may not turn out so well.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

:rockTL Wonderful news indeed!!!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

lyceum said:


> When amputating a leg, the vet goes up to the next easily cuttable joint.


Not true in my experience. When you amputate in the middle of a joint, the body will try to continue to manufacture joint fluid, which causes problems if there is no joint for the fluid to be in. Every amputation I have assisted with was done mid-shaft of the bone, a fold of muscle (if available) was sutured over the cut end of the bone, and then the skin is sutured over that.

I'm so glad that they were able to set Maggie's break! Does she have a cast or a splint? Either way, I hope that she leaves it alone and that you have success keeping it clean and dry and infection-free.:banana02:


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm so glad you took her to the vet and that she was able to set the leg. When reading this thread, I was reminded of something that happened a few years ago. I came home form work to find a pregnant yearling hanging from the gate by one rear leg. Fortunately, she was able to touch the ground with her front legs and did not break her leg, but it had bled fairly hard and started bleeding again when I cleaned it. I applied gauze and vet wrap and the leg healed. She went on to deliver a healthy kid a couple months later.


----------



## robyrich (Jun 27, 2007)

I had no useful advice for you, but now that it seems things are going to be ok I can say AHHHHHHHH. That just sounded awful. I am so gald that it looks like she is gonna be ok. Give her an extra goodie for being such a brave girl. Now you can take a deep breath and let your heart rate slow down. I am very happy things are working out.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so glad that she is going to be ok. I am glad you took her to the vet and found one that didn't charge you through the nose to treat her. Some vets are so ridiculous on the fees they charge that it makes people afraid to take their animals when they should. The vet I used to use is now charging outrageous prices. A friend of mine told me that vet quoted him a figure of about $900 to pick up (3 miles down the road) his horse, float the teeth and return him. That is insane. When this same vet charged me over $250 to put a horse down I quit using them and found another one. So glad I did. It sounds like you found a good one too and that is also a very comforting thought to know that if something happens, you can feel comfortable taking them to be treated. Good luck and glad things turned out ok.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

ONE MORE UPDATE ON MAGGIE: 

We went to pick her up following the treatment on the broken leg (which by the way, for those who asked or wondered, was splinted clear up to her hip) and she was already standing up in her crate and quite alert. The vet advised that we needed to bring her back in two weeks so that the she could check and see how she was mending. Also, that she had goat lice and began asking us how often we worm them. She then proceeded to figure out how much cydectin we would need to treat the entire herd to not only kill the lice, but also deworms them as well. It is put on like Frontline or Advantage is for treating dogs/cats for fleas, but has the capability to do 2-for-the price of one killing pests on goats.......not bad for an additional $18.00or so. The vet also recommended that we get a pound or so of di-cal (dicalicum phosphate) and give it to Maggie free choice and which she claimed would assist in the rebuilding of the bone. After paying our bill, I took the goat in my arms (she's a little chunk of 50 [email protected]!!!) and carried her out to the truck and waited until the wife caught up with us.......Maggie however, doesn't like to be kept waiting and began "voicing" her disapproval; telling my pokie-slow wife to "hurry it up" as she wanted to get back home! We were close to the local feedmill and I decided to first check there for the di-cal and the owner there, advised that he had some for sale, but only in 50# bags.......that was more than I needed, so I turned to leave and ran smack, dab into a young Amish friend that I had not seen in over 6 months or so!!! He couldn't remember my name, but his face showed recognition, especially when I relayed some information concerning an accident involving
(2) "English" drivers that happened in front of his house (which is how we had met, since I was the main witness because it happened right in front of me!), he began smiling and we quickly chatted about goats and things. I finally turned to leave and the feedmill owner came out to help my Amish friend load up his supplies and then turned to me and said, "I think there maybe an open bag of di-cal in back......would 5# work for you?" I was delighted to get some and he rang up the sale. In the meantime, Maggie was a bit put-out by this "delay" and showed her disapproval as only a goat can. She was laying on the wifes' lap, with her rear pointed in my direction and as I started to climb back into the drivers seat, she began to let loose with a barrage of "goat berries" that rained down onto my seat!!!! There seemed to be no stopping them either!!! Finally.......it seemed .......she ran "out of ammo" and after trying to clean them out as best I could......we were on our way home. Just to let me know that she still was not satisfied with the service of this taxi driver, she would get restless and try to stand up in the wifes' lap; failing to make any headway there......she would flay the new "appendage" about and wack me with it, in the knee, leg or upper arm with it!!! :help: 
A couple of times, I swear, she was aiming that thing at my head.......yet, somehow we all survived the trip and she was delivered safe and sound back to her pen in the barn. Knowing how she has been about "escaping" in the past; I took extra security measures and braced the gate to keep her from trying a "Houdini" and slipping out on us......will have to go check on her shortly and bring the kids in to also share the stall with her for the night. Will keep ya'll informed of Maggies' progress in the weeks ahead. 

Thanks to all and to all......a good night.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL!!!! That is so funny...I can just picture her flaying her new appedageLOL. And the ammo! TOO FUNNY. Great story thank you


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Just check this thread and what wonderful news boy the price was great too believe I would keep this vet. Congratulations!!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah thats a great!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## wardarden (Jan 17, 2006)

What a wonderful outcome of such a horrible day that you guys had! I have been watching this thread closely but had no good advice since I haven't had this experience. (knocking on wood) Isn't it great how things work out, God is good! I hope that your Maggie makes a complete recovery.

Have a blessed day,
Arden


----------

